# Knee Brace



## davidmtan (Feb 2, 2012)

I am planning on using a MX brace (probably an Asterisk Cell) to protect my Knee when I snowboard. I twisted it badly last year , No Rips or Tears but it doesn't feel the same. Does anyone know if you wear a MX brace, can you still get your boot on. It looks like the brace would go past the top of the boot. Any help appreciated....


----------

